# "Train Smart," by Bob Orlando



## Zujitsuka (Mar 23, 2005)

Good day everyone.  I came across this article and I think it is a good read.  As I'm getting older (35 now), this article makes a lot of sense to me.  Click below to read the article,

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/documen...&keyword=bob and orlando&summary=1&startsum=1


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Apr 27, 2005)

dope drop


----------

